# Kodak's 1st vet visit...questions?



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey! I took Kodak for his first vet visit since i got him friday, he is 10 weeks today. The vet trimmed the hair out of his eyes because he was tearing badly (I can finally see his little eyes now!)...the vet said his eyes were fine but i noticed his right eye shows more white in the inner corner..could be from him always adjusting his eye to see because of his hair...

also one of his testes has not dropped yet! is this bad? i plan on having him fixed but worried about this causing more problems...

and the vet recommended wellness puppy....i have him on Eukanuba puppy right now...i just want the best for my puppy..what do ya'll think?


(he is just now getting his 2nd round of shots because the breeder didnt vaccinate him until 7 weeks, so the vet said he should really not be around dogs for another 2 weeks until the vaccines kick in..)


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

oh and he weighs 3.6 pounds 10wks


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Wellness puppy is a better food, and that is what Gracie is on. 
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=116&cat=all - 1 star rating
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1473&cat=all - 5 star rating

I wish my breeder had done less vaccines, there is a lot of evidence the first set is not needed unil 8 weeks of age.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

katieskodakmoment said:


> Hey! I took Kodak for his first vet visit since i got him friday, he is 10 weeks today. The vet trimmed the hair out of his eyes because he was tearing badly (I can finally see his little eyes now!)...the vet said his eyes were fine but i noticed his right eye shows more white in the inner corner..could be from him always adjusting his eye to see because of his hair...
> 
> also one of his testes has not dropped yet! is this bad? i plan on having him fixed but worried about this causing more problems...
> 
> ...


Having only one testicle won't be bad for him other then:

1. If you didn't have him fixed, he would be at a higher rate for cancer.
2. The surgery when you do get him fixed can be more invasive depending on where exactly the testicle is located that hasn't dropped.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Katie, I wish your vet hadn't trimmed his eyes, but oh well, what can you do now? The problem with trimming his eyes is that now you are going to have to keep doing it all the time or wait for the hair to grow out. It can take months, and I really do mean MONTHS, for the hair to grow back out. If you were planning you cutting him anyway, though, then that's fine, just keep in mind that you will have to keep trimming there very often.

Kathy and Karla answered your other questions exactly as I would have, so I won't add anymore here.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, Gracie's hair had been trimmed around her eyes...grrrr...I was really bummed! I'm letting it grow out and seeing if I can keep up with it.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

The testes might still descend. I heard from many sources that it will not if it had not by 10 wks. This is not true in Linus's case. His did not drop until he was 5.5 months old! It was actually the week of his surgery!!!

The vet was happily surprised because the surgery would have been much more invasive because they have to go find where the undescended testicle is (or it becomes a high cancer risk).

It might still drop...this is another reason to not have the surgery too early. Give him time.
Karen


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie is on Wellness too and she has really done terrific on it. Much better than Eukanuba for sure.


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

*kodaks hair after vet*

before and after vet cut hair! didnt know what he meant by trim...is it that bad?


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Aw... he is so precious!! And it doesn't look bad trimmed at all. At Roxie's first "puppy" grooming (3 months or so), the groomer trimmed the eye hair against my instructions, just the hair in the corner of the eyes. It is just now long enough to really lay down! I don't know if it matters or not (I notice some people on the forum trim, some don't). I just kind of liked it. I can't wait to see more photos of your little one... so cute!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

katieskodakmoment said:


> before and after vet cut hair! didnt know what he meant by trim...is it that bad?


Hi Katie
Welcome to the forum. I've been busy with work and this is my first chance to catch up in a while. 

AWWW, Kodak is WAY cute! Saydee had really bad tear staining when we first got her and I had to trim her hair around her eyes, I just *had* to. I trimmed again a few months later just to get the last of the staining cleaned up (the staining has now subsided) and now I'm debating whether I want to try and grow it out all the way, or keep it trimmed. I love to see her eyes and I have it stimmed in a way that it blends nicely with her longer coat, so I may just keep it up. I don't know...

Anyway, it's not _*bad*_ it just might take a little longer before you can do a top knot. If you so choose, that is. Lots of people keep the Havs in a puppy cut permanently. You really can't go wrong with a Hav. Their adorable either way, right?

I'm surprised your vet trimmed Kodak's hair. That's the first I've ever heard of a vet concerning themselves with something like that!

Here's a thread I made for Saydee if you're interested in seeing her "bangs":
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6295&highlight=saydee


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't think it's bad, it's just that now it will take much much longer for his hair to grow out so that it lays flat, just like Ann said about Roxie. Roxie is 10 months or so, is that right? So it took 7 months for her hair to go flat, whereas if her groomer had left it alone, it would have taken about 3 months or so, that's all.

It's just hair, it will be fine.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Lina said:


> I don't think it's bad, it's just that now it will take much much longer for his hair to grow out so that it lays flat, just like Ann said about Roxie. Roxie is 10 months or so, is that right? So it took 7 months for her hair to go flat, whereas if her groomer had left it alone, it would have taken about 3 months or so, that's all.
> 
> It's just hair, it will be fine.


Slighty off topic.... but, Lina.... I am impressed beyond belief that you remember how old Roxie is!!!! ound:

(Ann, who suffers from CRSS.. Can't Remember S**t Syndrome!)


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixies eyes are trimmed. She goes to the groomer every 5 weeks. I'm such a novice that I won't even attempt it. Many of the forum folks do their own grooming and do a spectacular job-I am not one of them. I brush her daily and search for knots. That's the limit to my expertise.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ann, LOL, I wish I could say that I'm excellent at remembering the age of everyone's dogs, but really I'm just very very very good at online searching. I used to work in a library and then was a manager in a bookstore and was in charge of helping people find what they needed. When it comes to doing searches to find any kind of info, I can do it well and fast... I always used to win our "find this obscure book" contests.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Maya-
I just have to tell you guys that Pixie's vet trims her eyes, pulls the hair from her ears, and trim her nails every time!!! I was thinking if I can only get them to clip her hiney area too, I wouldn't have to spend the forty bucks at the groomer!!!!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> Maya-
> I just have to tell you guys that Pixie's vet trims her eyes, pulls the hair from her ears, and trim her nails every time!!! I was thinking if I can only get them to clip her hiney area too, I wouldn't have to spend the forty bucks at the groomer!!!!


Wow, it must be my podunk town. The vets here do nothing towards grooming except the poo-poo glands if you so desire (that just sounded funny). The groomers and the mommies have to do the rest.

Speaking of hairy ears, I need to make that my next project...

And where's the Pixie pics? (I'm full of it tonight, aren't I?)


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

i know. im just a new at the puppy thing and was afraid i did something wrong lol. i am worried about his teste not dropping. my dog of 10 yrs sir kensley was put down 2 months today from liver cancer. so thats one reason i got this breed was that they are known not to have "that" many illnesses. i just want to do everything as right as i can...litter box training isnt going to well..he still lays in it and tries to eat the pellets (havent had time to go to petco and try their litter yet) and when he is in his ex-pen he is all in his litter box! i think its because he thinks i want him to "go potty" so he is in his box? 

will yall look at the ex-pen i have (posted on the forum about kodak having to stay home alone tomorrow)..worried that he might hurt himself being in there 3 hours


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow Maya-I've really been slacking lately. I'll take some tomorrow and I'll post. You do the same with Saydee if you can. 

Kodak looks beautiful with the trim and he'll be fine tomorrow. He'll get used to it and over time it will be no big whoop for him.:biggrin1:
I forgot to add that Pixie uses the Ugodog potty and it has been absolutely great. She is now (knock on wood) using it without fail. If the litter doesn't "pan out" (bad humor, yes I know...) you may want to check into one. It's the one item I tend to blab on and on about.


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

ok thanks ill look into that. ill let u know how it goes....hopefully not from my neighbors or apartment complex


----------

